# Very quiet in here



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Just a random post to say how quiet us N. Irelanders are lately.

Clarke


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

lol, trying to detail while the weather is average i guess ?? lol


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cgraham2k said:


> Just a random post to say how quiet us N. Irelanders are lately.
> 
> Clarke


Hey there stranger... Hows things going long time no speak.


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Been up to my eyes in work, the North West 200 and the Raft Race, car hasn't been washed in a fortnight :-(


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been busy detailing


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

No detailing for me... Busy Busy Busy at Lisburn Institute


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Hey there stranger... Hows things going long time no speak.


Just the same old, was gonna wash the focus last night but thought it looked bit dark as if it was gonna rain and of course wake up today to sun shine all day!! Typical


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

woo my first post in the NI section


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Been prity busy detailing myself! 2 Tractors and a Mondeo in last 2 weeks and stuck in the middle of an 89 Volvo 240GL that a fella I work with is restoring - its bad - been a field for 2 years!


----------

